# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Should I put a Mandolin Cafe Sticker on my Vintage Lifton Case?

## Sue Rieter

The case came with my early 40's Stradolin and is probably the original case. The Stradolin's my favorite mandolin. I have an extra Mandolin Cafe sticker, my favorite place on the internet.

Should I put the sticker on the case? My brother says no.

Might it damage the case? 

Opinions, please  :Popcorn: 

BTW the case is in really good shape, except the handle is kind of worn.

----------


## pops1

Sue I personally don't like stickers on cases, and would never put one on a vintage case. There must be someplace you can put the cafe sticker, car?

----------

Billy Packard, 

Elliot Luber, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

The car is the other option.

----------


## sgarrity

It’s yours. You bought it. Do what you want. We’re not talking a Loar case here....

----------

Timbofood

----------


## yankees1

Your case !

----------


## Sue Rieter

Okay let me rephrase. Would you do it, and if not why?

----------


## HonketyHank

I have a bunch of case stickers, only one of which is on a case. Here is where the rest reside:


All are stuck on with magnets, so if I ever change my mind ...

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## Zach Wilson

Meh, it's just a case. I would and have stickers on all my cases, none are vintage however, although that wouldn't change my opinion unless the case was tweed, leather or another material that didn't work well with stickers. I like the, dont know how to put it, "traveling-poor-musician" look though.

----------


## Buck

> Okay let me rephrase. Would you do it, and if not why?


I do not put stickers on vintage cases.  While I have several vintage instrument and I don't particularly baby them in terms of play and travel, I do try to avoid alterations that are not clearly in the realm of repair and maintenance.  I have lots of stickers on my Caltons.  :-)

----------


## HonketyHank

Oops. I just dug out that case and see that it actually has two stickers. It is for a mandolin banjo, so two are appropriate if any are. Right?

----------


## Steve Mead

Can't bring myself to put any stickers on any case or car bumper. Car window is another thing as it could easily be removed without damage. Think I inherited that from my dad, long story. Would likely be turned off a purchase if it came with stickers, signatures or any other defacement!! My Cafe stickers have been changed to magnetic.

----------

rickbella

----------


## JeffD

I plaster my cases with stickers. I even have iron on patches on my cloth cases, so it looks like stickers. So I am the wrong person to ask.

The only question is the case being vintage. I believe that stickers can be removed and some product like GoJo will clean all the gunk off so a sticker is not permenent damage and when you sell the case it will should be fine.

I like that stickers personalize something that give us pleasure. I put stickers on my thermos to remember all the cool places I have taken that thing. I know some youngsters who put stickers right on their guitars. I would not do that, but it comes from the same impulse. 

Don't forget, we are in this for the long hall so the stickers themselves will get old and be kind of vintage.

Same reason I save all my old passports. They are not good for anything, but all the stamps inside remind me that I have been a few places and done a few things. That life has not always been like it is now, locked in our houses playing music to computer screens.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

> The only question is the case being vintage. I believe that stickers can be removed and some product like GoJo will clean all the gunk off so a sticker is not permenent damage and when you sell the case it will should be fine.


That _is_ the main question. I already have collected a few stickers on the Bada$$(TM) Chipboard Case that holds my Kentucky. And I don't plan on ever selling the Stradolin. Nonetheless, I'm somewhat hesitant to risk damage.

----------


## rcc56

It can be tough to remove stickers without leaving some tell-tale signs that a sticker was there.

But the bottom line is that if the covering is vinyl, it could probably be carefully removed later, but if the covering is the old fashioned material that was in common use through the mid to late 1940's, the sticker would probably take at least some of the old covering with it.

----------


## William Smith

I'd say if its one of the rare Lifton cases for an F-5-no way, I would put a sticker on any of my Loar cases and 30's Loar style cases, well even rare shaped cases but hey its yours but "for how long as we all are just passing through-keep em original and sweet!"

----------


## CarlM

If you ever might sell it then it is probably a good idea not too.

As far as stickers in general, i put stickers on cases to make them identifiable.  I do not plaster the cases with them but I have a few unique ones so if someone picked up my case and started to walk off with it I would see it across a room or parking lot.  There have been a couple incidents where people I know had instruments walk out of open mic sessions.  I have also started to pick up the wrong case before and stopped because the stickers were wrong.

----------

Jean Andreasen

----------


## j. condino

Nope.

Would you put a sticker on these?

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Jacob

No stickers. I put luggage tags on cases for differentiation, and sometimes a nylon snap closing dog collar around the smallest part as a visual reassurance that the case really is closed when I pick it up for travel.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Heady

I'm in camp "it's yours - do what you want".

That said, as a kid tried expressing myself via my case and regretted it.  There was a flimsy leather-ish skin on the whole thing that had started to peel.  I removed it and painted an alto cleff on it.  I got tired of strangers asking why I painted a B on my case if my name starts with H, so I changed it to a G cleff, then felt like I caved to the Violinriarchy and saved up for a case cover.  And that was just a piece of crap case that started with flimsy leather-ish skin.

----------


## Ryk Loske

No stickers!  Jacob, Post 18, might have a good idea for Scott though ...  plastic Mandolin Cafe luggage tags.  It's a bright logo and would be a cool way to have your address on the case.
Ryk

----------

Steve Weeks

----------


## Murphy Slaw

If you're never going to sell it it doesn't matter.

To you.....

----------


## jim simpson

I've got a modern double case with stickers all over but my vintage A & F cases are sticker free. I believe stickers could pull off material from a vintage case if removed.  The best surface for stickers are your smooth fiberglass/carbon fiber or plastic cases.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## NDO

Hank’s magnet idea made me think... stick the sticker on a magnet, stick a magnet on the inside of the case if there’s a spot with enough clearance and see if there’s enough attraction through the case to make the one on the outside stick.

----------


## Zach Wilson

> Hank’s magnet idea made me think... stick the sticker on a magnet, stick a magnet on the inside of the case if there’s a spot with enough clearance and see if there’s enough attraction through the case to make the one on the outside stick.


Until it falls off hitting your precious mando from the inside and then scratches the top all up. I wouldn't recommend.

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

I would have liked to put the sticker from my favorite musical gathering on a certain case of mine. It didn´t work. The sticker didn´t stick. It sticks perfectly on my Presto case (from down under, a Calton type of case). So I have ruined my wonderful sticker. My answer therefore is: No do not try to stick a sticker on a vintage case. Stick it on a modern Calton/Presto/Pegasus kind of case (or on your car). It´ll last longer.

----------


## dave vann

It is your choice, but you asked.  I'd buy a decent case (maybe like a crossrock ~$75) and put your mandolin in it and your sticker on it.  Save the original case for if and when you sell it.

----------


## JeffD

> That _is_ the main question. I already have collected a few stickers on the Bada$$(TM) Chipboard Case that holds my Kentucky. And I don't plan on ever selling the Stradolin. Nonetheless, I'm somewhat hesitant to risk damage.


If you never plan on selling the Stradolin and its case, then sticker away. It will not damage the case in any way except possibly maybe as a formerly pristine collectable relic. 

I believe we all have to decide do we play, do we collect, or do we curate. Because often the three activities conflict. I personally don't want to own anything I can't play, use, and enjoy. If I had a case that had some extreme value as an historical artifact, I promise you I would sell as soon as I could and buy a case I can put stickers on.

Years ago I got rid of all the dishes I owned that were not dishwasher safe.

----------

Southern Man

----------


## CES

Yes, but you need to get the period correct distressed MC sticker so it doesnt look too fresh and shiny  :Wink: 

Id do it. All of my smooth cases have stickers. But, I wouldnt put it on my car. Shrugging emoji, we all have our ways...

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> I would have liked to put the sticker from my favorite musical gathering on a certain case of mine. It didn´t work. The sticker didn´t stick. It sticks perfectly on my Presto case (from down under, a Calton type of case). So I have ruined my wonderful sticker. My answer therefore is: No do not try to stick a sticker on a vintage case. Stick it on a modern Calton/Presto/Pegasus kind of case (or on your car). It´ll last longer.


We order case stickers in lots of 10,000 about every two years. I can assure everyone we probably have 3-4K of them from the latest order. They leave here daily, year round, with ball caps and donations. All we need to get new stickers to anyone is enough to cover the shipping or self addressed, stamped envelope for U.S. residents. Details here.

----------

brunello97, 

Drew Egerton

----------


## Bob Clark

> We order case stickers in lots of 10,000 about every two years. I can assure everyone we probably have 3-4K of them from the latest order. They leave here daily, year round, with ball caps and donations. All we need to get new stickers to anyone is enough to cover the shipping or self addressed, stamped envelope for U.S. residents. Details here.


Thanks Scott.  I am not a 'sticker person' yet there is a MC sticker on the back window of my pickup truck, and one on my car, and one on my business's van (all on back windows).  Other than one Equality sticker, there are no other stickers on any of these vehicles, excluding those necessary for advertising my business on the trucks. The Cafe is a major thing for me.  I like the comments/questions I get about MC stickers!  

Best wishes,

Bob

----------


## mandroid

+1) Fiberglass cases are very  sticker compatible, and the peel off if you sell the case & mandolin.    :Whistling:

----------


## Zach Wilson

Your case too, could look this cool  :Wink:

----------


## Sue Rieter

I appreciate _all_ the comments. I get that it's largely personal opinion. Haven't fully decided yet,but here's (for me) the most cogent statements pro and con so far:

PRO:




> I like that stickers personalize something that give us pleasure. I put stickers on my thermos to remember all the cool places I have taken that thing. I know some youngsters who put stickers right on their guitars. I would not do that, but it comes from the same impulse. 
> 
> Don't forget, we are in this for the long hall so the stickers themselves will get old and be kind of vintage.
> 
> Same reason I save all my old passports. They are not good for anything, but all the stamps inside remind me that I have been a few places and done a few things. That life has not always been like it is now, locked in our houses playing music to computer screens.



CON:




> It can be tough to remove stickers without leaving some tell-tale signs that a sticker was there.
> 
> But the bottom line is that if the covering is vinyl, it could probably be carefully removed later, but if the covering is the old fashioned material that was in common use through the mid to late 1940's, the sticker would probably take at least some of the old covering with it.


The covering kind of looks like a kind of painted fabric material. Not vinyl for sure. So I don't think any stickers could be taken off without causing problems. So they'd have to be on for the duration and be part of the future vintage appeal.

What Todd said also resonates:




> I do not put stickers on vintage cases.  While I have several vintage instrument and I don't particularly baby them in terms of play and travel, I do try to avoid alterations that are not clearly in the realm of repair and maintenance.  I have lots of stickers on my Caltons.  :-)

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Your case too, could look this cool


I do already have one case that might just be cooler than that, given it's custom padding and humble chipboard origins. And I'm not even showing the crease in the back  :Wink:

----------


## Zach Wilson

> I do already have one case that might just be cooler than that, given it's custom padding and humble chipboard origins. And I'm not even showing the crease in the back


Good looking case 👍

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bill McCall

If it makes you happy to do it, go ahead.  If a lingering doubt, wait and do it later :Smile: . I have stickers on some cases and not on others.  And yes, they leave goo on tweed cases, even when they fall off voluntarily, although I haven't bothered to try to clean it off.

You could drop your mandolin when you take it out of the case, but the potential loss of value is probably overcome by the joy of playing.  Just a thought.....

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Joe Dodson

I have stickers on one guitar case that I don't expect ever to sell (famous last words) and one cheap after market mandolin case.  That scratches the itch without potentially messing up a case for a guitar that may be eventually sold.  There's no law against doing what you want with your own property, but you have to accept the next owner likely won't like it as much as you do.

----------


## Kevin Winn

> I'd buy a decent case (maybe like a crossrock ~$75) and put your mandolin in it and your sticker on it.  Save the original case for if and when you sell it.


^^ This^^

----------


## JeffD

> .  There's no law against doing what you want with your own property, but you have to accept the next owner likely won't like it as much as you do.


That is it. Right there. And I refuse as much as possible to let the likes an dislikes of an as yet unnamed future buyer of my stuff to dictate what I can do with my stuff.

You homeowners know this well. I had to purchase a new washer and dryer, and had my eyes on a stacked pair of small machines, just right for my needs. But, as was explained to me, I should buy according to the house, which has three bedrooms, so that when I go to sell the house....   So I found a pair of regular sized machines that I liked, and especially because they were in a beautiful electric green color. But, as was explained to me, always buy white because a dryer lasts twice as long as a washer, and when you go to replace the washer you won't be able to find that shade of green again, but will always be able to match white white, and when you go to sell the house....

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Denny Gies

I got'em on my Calton and don't care what the next owner thinks.......I like 'em.

----------


## mtucker

> The case came with my early 40's Stradolin and is probably the original case.


Why not, I applied one to my 1939 Harley knuckle with late 30’s Indian tanks!  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Steve 2E

Yes.

No.

Maybe.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> I refuse as much as possible to let the likes an dislikes of an as yet unnamed future buyer of my stuff to dictate what I can do with my stuff.


Bingo.

Dig it.

Let em' pound sand....

----------


## Sue Rieter

So I fully agree with Jeff and Murphy and others about enjoying your own stuff the way you want it, yet I still hesitate to do something that might intrinsically cause damage to something old. Is this cognitive dissonance? Especially if it is not an overly rare item. If you feel you want to preserve something, is it _only_ because someone else might want to see it that way later?

----------


## Zach Wilson

> So I fully agree with Jeff and Murphy and others about enjoying your own stuff the way you want it, yet I still hesitate to do something that might intrinsically cause damage to something old. Is this cognitive dissonance? Especially if it is not an overly rare item. If you feel you want to preserve something, is it only because someone else might want to see it that way later?


It's been four days! I'm just dying to know if you're gonna jump or not!!!

The waters nice! I'll count to 3!

3... 2...

----------


## Cary Fagan

I think that when one is in that much doubt, the safest thing is not to.  Avoids regret.  At least until you change your mind.

My only vintage case is also chipboard and like Zach I put in my own support/lining (the material is from an old pair of corduroy trousers).  I have two stickers on it since the photos were taken.

----------


## Zach Wilson

> My only vintage case is also chipboard and like Zach I put in my own support/lining


Thanks, but that was Sue's chipboard case  :Smile:

----------


## pops1

> So I fully agree with Jeff and Murphy and others about enjoying your own stuff the way you want it, yet I still hesitate to do something that might intrinsically cause damage to something old. Is this cognitive dissonance? Especially if it is not an overly rare item. If you feel you want to preserve something, is it _only_ because someone else might want to see it that way later?


I would consider a vintage Lifton case a little rare, not all Gibson's come with an original case, let alone other vintage mandolins. They will be more rare as time goes on and they deteriorate. I put mine away and use a modern case to keep it from getting more used up. Still no stickers tho.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

Well, you guys might or might not be interested in what I decided, at least for now. Well, I know Zach is, anyway  :Laughing: 

I decided not to put the sticker on the case for now. Not because I care about what the hypothetical next person thinks, but because I just decided not to change it for now. (I haven't fixed the handle as of yet either, I was going to wrap it with gaffer's tape, or, my brother thought I should replace it with a 40's suitcase handle). I'm not going to put it away and not use it, either, because I do like looking at it, and I'm not saving it for anybody. The other cases will likely get pretty stickered up, except for the gator case, because I don't think stickers will adhere to it. I might consider drawing on that one with opaque fabric markers, though. 

I'm going to put the extra sticker on my car, assuming it passes inspection  :Wink: 

BTW, Jeff, I would have gone with the green appliances. I didn't even know you could get them in green, that would be awesome  :Smile:

----------

Bob Clark, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Zach Wilson

Nice! That's great Sue  :Smile: 

It was fun to follow along while made this decision.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bob Buckingham

I put stickers on from gigs and places I have been. If someone does not like it, I didn't do it for them.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## JeffD

I have recently come up against this same issue, in another context . In any event I had this thought.

To put it into mandolin case terms, if someone says I have a valuable vintage mandolin case that I shouldn't "spoil" with stickers, or other decoration - I would be tempted to sell it to them, in order to buy a case I can customized. The amount of money folks are willing to put up to save a piece of vintage history is perhaps the only measure of how important that vintage piece is.

There was a small private art museum, in Paris maybe? I can't remember. The museum was going broke due to a fall off in donations and support. After a year of campaigning, no institution or patron was willing to provide even temporary support for the "priceless" art within. So the proprietor threatened to burn one painting a month until somebody valued these priceless works and supported the museum. He held the museum's art hostage so to speak, asking folks to put their money where their mouth was. From what I remember, support was forthcoming.

I don't advocate that, but it sure strikes at the heart of the issue doesn't it.

----------


## j. condino

!!!

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I have a rare vintage Gibson A case with a red interior. I may have to burn it just so I have an avatar as cool as James Condino's!  :Cool: 

I should update my sticker one of these days. Well I tried to get that image upright.

----------


## mandroid

Apply blue painter's masking tape * that will come off and not damage the 'Vintage Lifton Case',

and apply the MC case sticker to it ?  * (draftsman's tape.   from back before all blueprints were done CAD, is another light tack adhesive  tape )

----------


## pops1

> I have a rare vintage Gibson A case with a red interior. I may have to burn it just so I have an avatar as cool as James Condino's! 
> 
> I should update my sticker one of these days. Well I tried to get that image upright.


Mike, it comes out right when you click on it.

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Frankdolin

:Popcorn:

----------


## brunello97

Whenever I think about sticking something on a mando or accordion case I think about this photo from a Ry Cooder album I listened to relentlessly in my youth.

Atta Issacs and his BudMan sticker on what appears to be his Martin.  

Sometimes you just gotta make your case.

Mick

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Apply blue painter's masking tape * that will come off and not damage the 'Vintage Lifton Case',
> 
> and apply the MC case sticker to it ?  * (draftsman's tape.   from back before all blueprints were done CAD, is another light tack adhesive  tape )


I've never used the draftsman's tape, but I'm not sure about the blue painters tape. I think it might stick pretty securely after it's been in place for awhile. YMMV, but if I were to put the sticker on the case, I'd be going all in and not worrying about taking it off again later.

----------


## mandroid

Sew a Case Cover?

----------


## Sue Rieter

Eh, that sounds like a lot of work. I'd rather be sewing catnip mandolins  :Wink: 

Although.... the one time I did take that mandolin out of the house in that case it was raining pretty hard. I put it in a trash bag.

----------


## Sue Rieter

Thinking about sewing made me think about the idea of a Mandolin Cafe patch. I would definitely sew that on my vintage 70s denim jacket  :Laughing:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

> Thinking about sewing made me think about the idea of a Mandolin Cafe patch. I would definitely sew that on my vintage 70s denim jacket


I would encourage that effort.

----------


## jimmy powells

I love stickers on cases. Gives them character. Devaluing? --Not a chance. It's just a sticker and as someone else said--not a Loar case.  Even if it was then I'd still say put it on.

Promote the Cafe in any way. It deserves it.

----------


## JeffD

I have canvas softcase. I put iron on patches on it. Look like stickers!

----------

